# Secteur vs. Diverge. Same bike?



## sjhiker (May 14, 2010)

Long time mountain biker here, looking for something to ride on the roads after work and if I don't have time to head to the trails.

Is it me or is the only difference between the Secteur and the Diverge, wider wheels/tires and disc brakes?

Spec Comparison.

Two questions:

There are quite a few fireroads near where I live, would the Secteur be able to handle them? My mtn bike is really overkill for these fireroads.
Would the wider tires/wheels on the Diverge add a noticeable amount of resistance? 

Thanks.


----------



## jsellers (Feb 14, 2008)

Spec are same the difference is fork rake, trail and head-tube length. these are the biggest besides the tires and disc breaks. The wider tires are still less than the MTB but alot smoother than 23c on the rough stuff. They have been slowly proving that it is going to be more wind resistance but better ride on rough is what the bike was meant to do.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

sjhiker said:


> Long time mountain biker here, looking for something to ride on the roads after work and if I don't have time to head to the trails.
> 
> Is it me or is the only difference between the Secteur and the Diverge, wider wheels/tires and disc brakes?
> 
> ...


IMO... the Secteur would be able to handle them, but be far from optimal. On the other hand, the Diverge was made for that and would easily be adaptable to smooth roads with a proper wheel and tire setup.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

I use my Secteur on dirt and gravel. I have 28s on it which is fine. It's an older model (2010) and I think newer ones can go wider still.


----------

